# Miracles come in small vials :)



## noteven (Jul 20, 2014)

I have been on TRT for a little over a month now.  doing 2 injections of test C per week at .44cc each about every 4th day.  At 1st I thought maybe this was not a good decision but I have to admit I am starting to feel better then I have felt in a long time.  66 yo.  Mood swings and energy level have stabilized.  Enjoying my work outs more and recovering quicker.  I am a little fatter ... 5'7", 151 lbs but I look healthier I think.  My 1 rep max on the bench is 250 at present, not bad for an old fart, LOL!  Will be getting new BW in 4 more weeks.  Anyway just updating for people who are following the TRT protocol.  I think it is worth it so far and suspect it is going to get better as time goes on.  BTW my dosage is around 176 mg per week hoping to go to 200 wk.  Feels like that would be ideal for me.  Also I am hoping to start injecting sub q.  Really don't care for the 25g 1 1/2 needle.  Makes my legs sore.  Last time I injected I bled, must of went through a vein but didn't see blood when I aspirated.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi NE...I believe you are feeling the placebo effect mostly at his point.  Many would say that it takes 4 to 6 weeks for long ester tesosterone to have an a substantial impact.  As an example your 1 rep max is very likely unrelated to your brief trt regimen.

I will agree with you however on the hrt/trt....it does make a positive difference.  It's not a panacea nor will it single handily solve all your health issues.

I've been on hrt for over 3 years and over that time I have physically transformed my body.  I'll admit to having some ups and downs but overall it has been a good experience.

Many members here are 40+ so its a very good place to share info and learn more yourself.  I am thankful for my brothers in arms here at UGBB!

My advice....do blood work a minimum of 2 times per year.  Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh, I almost forgot.....learn to inject your VG (ventro glutes) as well as thighs.  There's a great video by a member here SAD (do a search).  Since learning that inject point it's now my overall fav.  Very easy to reach, not many veins to nick, painless, and can take up to 3ml's.  Most def research and start using VG's.

Don't worry about a little blood when injecting.   If you do enough pins you're going to have a gusher from time to time.  Just apply pressure for a few minutes and it will stop bleeding in a few minutes.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 20, 2014)

i wouldnt do sub q for test shots.Use a 25 x1 thats plenty long enough and dont worry about alittle blood its gonna happen.You get used to the shots with some time.I also dont believe in the placebo effect ..I think your feeling the test and u like it


----------



## noteven (Jul 21, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i wouldnt do sub q for test shots.Use a 25 x1 thats plenty long enough and dont worry about alittle blood its gonna happen.You get used to the shots with some time.I also dont believe in the placebo effect ..I think your feeling the test and u like it



The 1" sounds a whole lot better !  I have been doing a lot of reading on the sub q and it looks like TRT is heading in that direction with several low dose shots per week.  I would not mind giving it a try.  I am more interested in trying the Aveed that has just been approved ... one 750mg shot of Testosterone Undeconate every 8 wks.


----------



## DF (Jul 21, 2014)

You could also back fill a slin pin.  I use insulin pins 29g 1/2" with my trt dose to inject IM.  I inject quads or delts.


----------



## noteven (Jul 21, 2014)

DF said:


> You could also back fill a slin pin.  I use insulin pins 29g 1/2" with my trt dose to inject IM.  I inject quads or delts.



I will definitely look into that, Thx!


----------

